
Scientists pinpoint neural activity's role in human longevity - Indirector
https://sciencebeta.com/neural-activity-life-span/
======
Santosh83
So we are finally coming around to discovering at the molecular level what has
been known since forever: that on average positive, non-stressed out people
tend to be healthier and live longer than those depressed or otherwise
psychologically afflicted. And honestly when the brain has a critical
influence on almost all major organs so I don't see why scientists are excited
to find that it might have an effect on the ageing process too. The molecular
mechanism may be exciting, but the fact itself is entirely expected.

~~~
Angeo34
I don't care about stress. I personally want to stimulate my brain to the
maximum as much as I can. I don't know whether this would lower my life span.

~~~
hobs
Frequent electric shocks seem to be the way to do it then.

~~~
virgulino
AC or DC?

------
biolurker1
there is a difference between chronic stress and stimulating your brain by
learning constantly. I very much doubt anyone can prove the latter shortens
lifespan

